# Puppy with blood in stool



## babymarine77 (Sep 15, 2012)

My 9 month old puppy has suddenly got blood in his stool. He is up to date on all of his shots, I have to other pits and neither of them have had any changes in their stool, just my puppy. Not sure what to do, the vet says he checks out fine. We recently moved into a new house (3 weeks ago) and since moving in he's lost a little weight but I haven't noticed a change in appetite and he's still playing just like he always has. I'm not sure if I need to switch him to a different kind of food, he's currently eating Old Roy Kibbles and Bits, or if I should de-worm him again...any suggestions? Please help..I hate seeing my poor baby sick.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Change that diet. You are feeding your dogs pure garbage. 
Blood in the stool doesn't alway mean parvo. It could be a problem in the belly, strain while trying, or obstruction may not be one that has to be surgery but like foam from a toy. If the pup has it for longer then 4 to 7 days and change in appetite then go back to vet for X-ray. 
Is the stool normal? Hard? Soft? Runny? 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## babymarine77 (Sep 15, 2012)

His stool is soft. It just started two days ago. I took him to the vet immediately when I saw it, thinking it might have been parvo but he came back all clear. My husband went to the local pet specialty store and bought a bag of Blue Buffalo dog food. We gave that to all 3 and they seem to enjoy it a lot more than they did the other stuff. He just pooed and there is a little less blood but it's still soft.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't fully rule Parvo out .. We see at work many times pups come in and it's neg the first time around then positive the next .. I am not trying to scare you do please do not think that's the case or that it is what it is.. 
Since he is still active, drinking, eating it is more likely straining bc even loose stool can make them want to push.. 
Age of pup & weight? Please 
So I can give more advice 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## babymarine77 (Sep 15, 2012)

He's 9 months..as of Sept. 20th.. he weighs about 35 pounds..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Could be coccidia too. Again she asked if your pups eating, drinking, and acting ok. And is the poop runny or solid?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Get some kectopectate and give me 2cc at every meal .. Help to settle the stomach as well as help with the stool .. Do not give more then 6cc in a day. 
Give it at least 4 to 7 days to recover. 

Oh did the vet give you meds? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## babymarine77 (Sep 15, 2012)

He gave me a wormer to get rid of any roundworms, hookworms. tapeworms, and whipworms. And while I was there he gave him another 7-In-1 booster shot for canine distemper, adenovirus Type 2, hepatitis, parainfluenza, parvovirus, leptospira can, and leptospira ict. Loki (my pup) ate 3 times today and both times he went poo it was clear of any signs of blood and was still a little loose.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Your pup is on the right track on getting better sounds like he had tummy issues .. Glad all is getting better  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## babymarine77 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm so glad! I gave him some kectopectate earlier. Thank you so very much!


----------

